# Some Nature Pics!



## NaturePhoto1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Some Snow dayish pics! These aren't my best, but this is what I have on my computer. xD More Later! 
Eugh, they suck. >.<


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Interesting photos. It would help if you could give us a little information on them, though. Where were they taken? What kind of camera was used? Some specifics of what we're looking at. You know, things like that.


----------



## NaturePhoto1 (Sep 4, 2010)

It was taken in my backyard. As far as the camera goes, It's a small Kodak digital camera.

More Pics! Taken from the Aquarium. So npt truly natural, but some of my best.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmm, I don't see any pictures. Did you upload them or post a link?


----------



## NaturePhoto1 (Sep 4, 2010)

They're in my album now.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh! I'll be sure to check them out!


----------



## NaturePhoto1 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have more, and a sculpture. I need to upload them.


----------



## karaann07 (Nov 7, 2010)

I really like the photo of the underside of the shark! What is the light above him? I'm guessing it's some sort of artificial light source, but I actually like the back-light it creates. I would like to see both fins, though- the one is cut off a bit. Overall a nice capture!


----------



## NaturePhoto1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks! Yes, it is an artificial light. I was at the aquarium. LOL!

I think I'll make a new thread fir more.


----------



## Blunder (May 16, 2011)

Nature with a subject matter?


----------



## AngelPancake (May 18, 2011)

That's a beautiful Photograph, I love how something so high tech and polished is out in the natural surroundings.


----------



## Blunder (May 16, 2011)

Thank you.

And thank you for calling it high tech.


----------



## JusSumguy (May 15, 2011)

A little Photoshop work will do a lot.

I just ran one filter on it to correct the dark light levels. Please don't think I'm presumptuous.



















-​


----------



## Blunder (May 16, 2011)

JusSumguy said:


> A little Photoshop work will do a lot.
> 
> I just ran one filter on it to correct the dark light levels. Please don't think I'm presumptuous.
> 
> ...


Presume all you want.

I'd like to see it your results as you post them here.


----------



## 8silverstream8 (Feb 3, 2012)

NaturePhoto1 said:


> It was taken in my backyard. As far as the camera goes, It's a small Kodak digital camera.
> 
> More Pics! Taken from the Aquarium. So npt truly natural, but some of my best.


*I really love this one! A different angle might've been better, but it's great!*


----------



## charlene1 (Jun 11, 2012)

those shark tunnels are cool aren't they? I've taken some shots in a few of those too.


----------

